# Pakistan Made Pistols Gun : Glock 17 Full Auto, MSA-Moon Star Arms Copy



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

*This the Post , Here Are the Videos ,
Read Here:
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/*





*Pakistan Made Pistols : Glock 17 Full Auto *

http://silahreport.com/2018/03/17/a-made-in-pakistan-glock-17/

















*Glock 17 Copy Made in Pakistan*
In HandgunsTags Darra, Glock 17, PakistanMarch 17, 2018Nauman A





Glock pistols have had a cult following in Pakistan from the day they landed on our shores. Watch any english movie and you will definitely see a cop sporting one. When the Army bought Glocks in some numbers, Glocks were unofficially declared as the world’s best handguns, in Pakistan. It wouldn’t be incorrect to say that no pistol has had a loyal following in Pakistan like the Glock and that Glocks have been highly overrated in Pakistan. That alone explains why a Glock 17 or 19 for instance which costs no more than $ 600 in the United States would sell for $ 2500 to $ 3500 depending on the demand and supply. And I have seen them selling for even more depending on the level of impatience of the buyer. And at one time I have also seen an original Glock 17 (gold plated) on sale for $ 5000 only.

So it was few years ago that some enthusiastic entrepreneurs decided to make Glock copies here in Pakistan. I am not sure what happened behind the scenes but when the local Glocks hit the markets they sold like hot cakes. Sporting good looks and even if having half the reliability of a Glock at a mere $300 ~ 350 these things were an instant hit. So the pistol being reviewed here is a Glock 17 copy. Before I let the pictures do the talking about make quality and other things please have a look at the specs which aren’t very different from the original Glock 17.

Caliber : 9 x 19

Length: 204 mm

Height: 138 mm

Width: 30 mm

Trigger: Safe action

Barrel length: 114 mm

Weight: 710 grams (un loaded)

Sights: Fixed

Mag capacity: 17 rounds

*http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/*






The side view of Glock 17






Here’s a view of the slide.






The local Glock 17 frame. I think the material needs improving.






The barrel. Looks handcrafted for adjustment.



















The standard 17 round Glock magazine, made locally.






The front view.






Rear sights and Slide cover plate.

The Glock 17 disassembly wasn’t any different from the original one. Trigger pull varied from good to worse in the three different pieces that I had the pleasure of holding. As of now can’t comment about the reliability or durability of these handguns, but frame needs a little improvement, slide is good and if one can get original Glock internals, it will be a winner. These handguns are selling in between $ 280 to $ 320 and considering the price give good value for money.





http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/

https://nmafzal.com/2013/07/19/royal-arms-glock-19-copy/

*MSA-Moon Star Arms Channel Peshawar *
*With Phone Number *
*https://www.youtube.com/user/alishanas1/search?query=Glock+*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanmubashir

Original Glock frame mostly made of polymers does this Local variant too or uses metal ??


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

khanmubashir said:


> Original Glock frame mostly made of polymers does this Local variant too or uses metal ??








It does read the link of Fire arm blog.
You can *call *them , & *ask *the price & details .
Number is mentioned in *Video Discription*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitho1980

Its not glock. Its real name is plock. And goes plock plock plock plock kaboom...... And thats the end of it and ur hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Mitho1980 said:


> Its not glock. Its real name is plock. And goes plock plock plock plock kaboom...... And thats the end of it and ur hand.







It depends upon the barrel .
But they work just fine .


----------



## Vapnope

Its really unfortunate that we couldn't designed a decent pistol ourselves. 
We could have learned from Caracal


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Vapnope said:


> Its really unfortunate that we couldn't designed a decent pistol ourselves.
> We could have learned from Caracal



You can still build some good Hi tech weapons .
Or License Build & Modify, Upgrade & customise them.

POF Wah Cantt. Has the capability ,Capacity ,& leadership .
But No funding ,Funding isnt even enough to sustain currently POF.

POF is asking for 250 Million US$ ,just to sustain .


----------



## HANI

why not have these craftsmen in pof for innovative designs and improvements


----------



## hussain0216

The thing with local made handguns is that they are a mixed bag

Follow a simple rule

If your going to buy a handcrafted copy buy one that is as close to the original in terms of materials used

If the original is made of polymers, with aluminium barrels and titanium triggers etc then the Pakistani copy will most likely be all steel and thus more likely to jam because all of the carefully thought out weights snd parameters of a original are all out of whack


If the original is eg Steel, and the pak copy is the same then as long as it comes from a good craftsman then it has a better chance of being reliable 



Only the poor and rich buy a copy
The poor because they cant afford anything else 
The rick because they can get a beautifully crafted weapon and kbow they have alternatives for when the time comes


----------



## Mitho1980

Trushot pistol by dsa
Even a tokerov is bieng exported to usa most probably tariq or some other brand
As for POF just not competent enough. Busy making fat guys even fatter.


----------



## Big Tank

Crap nothing else.


----------



## !eon

khanmubashir said:


> Original Glock frame mostly made of polymers does this Local variant too or uses metal ??


They don't have resources for polymer frames 
and don't buy this thing, it can explode in your hand, or sometime these things are far more durable than originals. All depends on metals used in construction, which has no standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Zuraib Qasit Khan said:


> *This the Post , Here Are the Videos ,
> Read Here:
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Made Pistols : Glock 17 Full Auto *
> 
> http://silahreport.com/2018/03/17/a-made-in-pakistan-glock-17/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glock 17 Copy Made in Pakistan*
> In HandgunsTags Darra, Glock 17, PakistanMarch 17, 2018Nauman A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glock pistols have had a cult following in Pakistan from the day they landed on our shores. Watch any english movie and you will definitely see a cop sporting one. When the Army bought Glocks in some numbers, Glocks were unofficially declared as the world’s best handguns, in Pakistan. It wouldn’t be incorrect to say that no pistol has had a loyal following in Pakistan like the Glock and that Glocks have been highly overrated in Pakistan. That alone explains why a Glock 17 or 19 for instance which costs no more than $ 600 in the United States would sell for $ 2500 to $ 3500 depending on the demand and supply. And I have seen them selling for even more depending on the level of impatience of the buyer. And at one time I have also seen an original Glock 17 (gold plated) on sale for $ 5000 only.
> 
> So it was few years ago that some enthusiastic entrepreneurs decided to make Glock copies here in Pakistan. I am not sure what happened behind the scenes but when the local Glocks hit the markets they sold like hot cakes. Sporting good looks and even if having half the reliability of a Glock at a mere $300 ~ 350 these things were an instant hit. So the pistol being reviewed here is a Glock 17 copy. Before I let the pictures do the talking about make quality and other things please have a look at the specs which aren’t very different from the original Glock 17.
> 
> Caliber : 9 x 19
> 
> Length: 204 mm
> 
> Height: 138 mm
> 
> Width: 30 mm
> 
> Trigger: Safe action
> 
> Barrel length: 114 mm
> 
> Weight: 710 grams (un loaded)
> 
> Sights: Fixed
> 
> Mag capacity: 17 rounds
> 
> *http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side view of Glock 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a view of the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The local Glock 17 frame. I think the material needs improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The barrel. Looks handcrafted for adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The standard 17 round Glock magazine, made locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear sights and Slide cover plate.
> 
> The Glock 17 disassembly wasn’t any different from the original one. Trigger pull varied from good to worse in the three different pieces that I had the pleasure of holding. As of now can’t comment about the reliability or durability of these handguns, but frame needs a little improvement, slide is good and if one can get original Glock internals, it will be a winner. These handguns are selling in between $ 280 to $ 320 and considering the price give good value for money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/
> 
> https://nmafzal.com/2013/07/19/royal-arms-glock-19-copy/
> 
> *MSA-Moon Star Arms Channel Peshawar *
> *With Phone Number *
> *https://www.youtube.com/user/alishanas1/search?query=Glock+*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very dangerous if you ask me; if you plan to get injured then by all means.


----------



## Armchair-General

How are the DSA pistols, I have heard their raw materials used are high quality


----------



## Mitho1980

Dsa andhoo mien kana raja........ Best local u can get.


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Armchair-General said:


> How are the DSA pistols, I have heard their raw materials used are high quality
















Mitho1980 said:


> Dsa andhoo mien kana raja........ Best local u can get.









This is fun video by *Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid*


----------



## Maarkhoor

khanmubashir said:


> Original Glock frame mostly made of polymers does this Local variant too or uses metal ??


Both variants available mean full metal and fiber body....fiber bodies imported from China fitted with locally made parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan




----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Check out this beautiful ,
Hand Crafted Engraved Desi Pakistani Gun ,
by MSA Moon Star Arms , Peshawar


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Local Gun Manufacturing of Glock Clones


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Big Tank said:


> Crap nothing else.


DSA isn’t crap.

They are also exporting their arms and supplying to Pak military.

Including practice bombs,weapon carriage systems,shot guns,MK-80s,fin conical assembly,tear gas guns,grenade launchers,AGLs,mortars,practice mortar systems,pencil pyrotechnics,sub calib devices for RPG &SPGs etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

*KPK Special Police ,*

*Sarsilmaz ST9 gun pistol 9 mm,
SAR ST 9 ,by POF , in Pakistan Ordinance Factory*















Zuraib Qasit Khan said:


> Local Gun Manufacturing of Glock Clones



This is that video of Manufacturing of Glock pistols in Factory in Peshawar .


----------

